# MAC's Friends and Family bank breaking haul!



## pat (Jun 13, 2008)

So, I went a bit crazy. Ok maybe a lot. hahaha... 

I grabbed some more stuff, and I think this will be my final F&F haul even though they extended it until the 17th. LOL...  My mom was like. "what?! again?!"... um DUH! hahah... 

*1st haul* - Thursday, June 12




Top:Burnt Orange, Coral, Canary Yellow, Lime

Blue Flame, Climate Blue, Warming Trend, Cool Heat

Bottle Green, Solar White, Gulf Stream, Warm Chill, By Degrees, Tropic Glow

Aqua, Cobalt, Bright Sunshine, Bio Green, Kelly, Deep Damson, Creme de Violet, Indian Ink, Brick Red

plus two e/s pallets..

*2nd haul* Saturday, June 14




Two brush cleaners, 100 MAC wipes, Blacktrack fluidline, Select Sheer Pressed

*3rd haul* Monday, June 16




My dog sleeping... haha

Another pallet
Top: Sumptuous Olive, Surreal, Print, Tet-A-Tint, Stars N' Rockets
Bottom: Girlie, Typographic, Hepcat, Prussian, Patina

and the grand total is................................... A HEART ATTACK


----------



## crystalado (Jun 13, 2008)

soo jealous!  Awesome haul!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 13, 2008)

i see you went to MAC pro...lol.  so did I.  im not even finished yet.  i got bright sunshine too, i also wanted bio green but they were out :-(, but im going to a diff. one 2morrow.  hope you enjoy your stuff...


----------



## Jot (Jun 13, 2008)

great haulling xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

Amazing haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Iam so jelous lol x


----------



## Susanne (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome haul!! I love everything you bought.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 13, 2008)

great haul! mac plse plse open a pro store close to me .... an hr away ? 2 hrs ?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

enjoy your lovely haul


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

AWESOME HAUL!!! I wish there was a pro store near me (or I could convince the boyfriend we need a weekend away in Dallas near the pro store)




Enjoy


----------



## vcanady (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW awesome haul!! I SOO wish I had a pro store near me!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 13, 2008)

Such a fabulous eyeshadow haul!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in awe of your mad MAC shopping ability! lol  Enjoy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome haul!!  Soooo jealous this coupon came out now...it would've come in handy with my $300 Pro Store haul.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 13, 2008)

Great haul..... I, too, have broken the bank hauling this week... Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't you just love that coupon? It saved me a nice chunk of money! Too bad I already bought my Cool Heat stuff before it came out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul though, I am loving all of the colors!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 14, 2008)

Great haul.


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 14, 2008)

The most enjoyable kind of heart attack i'd say


----------



## lahlalove (Jun 14, 2008)

omg you got a lot of pro colors i want! im going today and i hope they have a lot of the stuff i want. great haul!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

*thud*

That is amazing!


----------



## pat (Jun 16, 2008)

I swear my bank account is going into a coma.  Haul update. lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW - that is one amazing haul! Doggie is cute...hope it doesn't eat your pretty new stuff


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------

